# 2010 240sx



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

Rendered Speculation: Nissan Silvia on comeback trail? - Autoblog

Rendered Speculation: Nissan Silvia on comeback trail? - Autoblog


first thing Nissan has to do is change the design of the car. noone will buy this car sides some idiots that buy namebrand at any cost, no matter the performance or credibility, if it looks like a Civic/Altima/Benz clone. NOONE WILL WANT IT THE SAME. the 180/240/silvia was razor, was sleak, was rough, was strong, was beaten into submission, was ran through it's courses, WAS DRIVEN INTO THE GROUND LIKE A DEMON ON REDBULL, was a tuner/drifter/racer's car to wrench on and pick up girls in or run from em free and get away fast. if it looks like a civic noone will want it. BRING BACK THE ZENKI'S SLICK FRONT END AND !!!!BRING BACK THE 180 TAIL LIGHTS!!!! maybe mixed with the skyline taillights, this car WAS A LEGEND and those taillights are instantly recognized. *look at those tail lights... they're the same as the 98 silvia's* everyone knows that the early 90's version was waaay more loved, waaay more hated (by the way of putting a car on the pavement and making that car run hard and harder and harder til it ripped up the concrete it stood on), had better suspension, looked better all around, and there's never been another car that looked like it sides the Ford Probe but we all know that was made to answer the 240's reign in America. MAKE SOMETHING SICK, NOT SOMETHING THAT LOOKS LIKE THE REST OF YOUR LINE OF CARS, AS WELL AS OTHER MANUFACTURES!!! THIS IS THE 240, THE MONA LISA OF DRIFTING AND MOD TUNING, IF IT DOESN'T STAND OUT, GREASE MONKEY'S EVERYWHERE WILL DENOUNCE THE CAR'S NAME AND IT - WON'T - BE - BOUGHT. IN FACT, I SAY FOR ONLY HALF OF THEM TO BE BOUGHT AND EVERYONE TELL NISSAN THEY WOULD BUY THE OTHER HALF IF THEY DID ALL OF THIS.... as for engine options if it's going to make it's mark at all and become a sellable market you have to make it usable to all genres... this is the SILVIA! my suggestions for this would be different engine options just like the original. and not seperated from here to Japan like before. what made this car a legend was grease monkeys, what made this car desirable was what you could do with it. what made this car the Mona Lisa of drifting and modding was the options available even for the poor kid. the base model should be a 4 cyl manual NA with standard LSD (this is the one thing out of everything, even turbo, i wish would have been stock on the s13), and make sure the base model and all models have an option to have regular shifting, instead of that up/down crap....you need to be able to hit the exact gear you need at the exact milisecond you need it....but for the rich kids a tektronic or whatever nissan calls it shifter. *call it the KA44DEV....the 4 would represent the 4th version made...you had the SOHC 89, then the DOHC fastback/coupe, then the kouki/zenki, the V...for the variable valve timing* that even a beginner can work on... that's how you get an underground market. something that can be WRENCHED ON and easy to WRENCH ON. above that, one with all the goodies... and BRING BACK THE HICAS w/ a 4wd option. it would further increase the desire for the car...not only would the HICAS only attract mod buyers *it does wonders for roadracing* but the 4wd would make this car the king of affordable tuner cars....but because of the drifting/modding scene IT NEEDS TO BE AN OPTION, NOT A STANDARD OPTION! automatic and covertable should only be an option after the car sells a couple of years and grabs ahold of the market like the s13 did, IF AT ALL... above that a 4 cyl manual turbo *SR44DET* that would be an out of the box upgrade AVAILABLE IN AMERICA!, but the KA44 would still match it with some modding and work. above that, all the goodies with a HICAS option... and the SR would be good for out of the box 4wd turbo. above that, along with the 350z, with a niiiice 6cyl manual Twin Turbo *interchangable with the 350z/GT-R RBDETT and call it the ...dunno you think of that... you can't use SR cuz that's 4 cyl, and you can't use RB cuz that's for the GT-R*......after all this... go back through the years and change all the recall bs/ all the problems that existed after the FASTBACK. like for instance...the common problem of complete engine failure in the SE-R's with the lack of an EGR... or maybe just a Catylic Converter that isn't going to break up and get sucked back into the engine.
again i say what makes a car sold is the markets... the street cred. you make another civic and ppl will just buy the civic so they don't have to worry about parts recalls. AND MOST OF ALL....VARIABLE VALVE TIME A SOLID BASE MODEL PART. keep the car light... and cheap... if a guy working on his car in a garage can't afford the specialty tools, or the parts, or info......IF YOU CAN'T WRENCH ON IT EASY... if you put a bunch of bs under the hood, the street credited race shops will denounce the name and not buy it. THIS IS THE 240!! THIS IS THE FOREIGN HOTROD! CHEAP YET POWERFUL.
follow these guidelines and Nissan 240/180/silvia/zenki/kouki/and now..........thinking.........240Samauri-X...but there's probably a better Japanese word to use... ;] would once again be a lusted after tuner car.... but don't forget... the majority of the creds that came from that line of cars was not it's style, was not it's name, it was the pure rage the car put to the pavement.... it was the guy that wrenched the engine together, ziptied the body together, and put the pedal to the floor in the desert, in the mountains, on the highway.

oh and don't forget the retractable sunroof...but for the cheap version.... the 4 cyl NA base model... put in the removable moonroof....stock option just like before. and please yes, one, just one, cupholder... or at least some way of adding one besides hanging a mesh one off the shift skirt. ;]



add on to this... everyone!! ADD ON. then a moderator should send it to Nissan... hell, if enough of you 240 owners get in on this, i'll send it.... it'll be like when you go around town getting signatures for something. HIT THIS UP!!! IF THEY'RE GOING TO MAKE ANOTHER 240SX THEY NEED TO DO IT RIGHT!!!! NOT MAKE ANOTHER DAMN CLONE! THIS WAS THHHEEEE CAR TO HAVE FOR DRIFTING/MODDING....IT STILL IS.....EVERYONE RECOGNIZES IT! MAKE IT HAPPEN!

:cheers:


----------



## XIII (Jan 20, 2008)

oh god that looks like ass... i hope they get their act together....


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

i know right. how do you go from something that looks like a freaking tuner warrior even stock to yet another bubble on wheels?


----------



## XIII (Jan 20, 2008)

OchnofConcrete said:


> i know right. how do you go from something that looks like a freaking tuner warrior even stock to yet another bubble on wheels?


tell me about it. Every car manufacture is only putting out bubble cars.... wtf is wrong with them. its like the beatle is taking over the world or something...


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

they're trying to universalize the market so that it's really all just one big monopoly... and so there is huge cost reductions for them, and price gouging for us.

complete bs..

that's ok... i've got a huge ace up my sleeve i hope to make something of. *wink*

something to switch up the market a lil.


----------



## KITSUNE90 (Dec 6, 2007)

*ewwww*

Oh my god that looks freakin horrible, ill stick with my 93 240sx thank you..>_>


----------



## nd4spd1 (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey look!!!!! it's a 2-door ALTIMA. I swear to god, if they make this the new 240, I'm selling mine and boycotting Nissan!!!!!:lame:


----------



## Autobot240 (May 16, 2008)

why are they making a nissan civic? I hope the model is a lil more sharp making the body more straight and not like the freakin civic. If the front end angled down like the s13 and the rear came up kinda like an 05 vette with kouki lights or r32 lights that would be sick. Or they could just use the s13 body and go from there.


----------

